# Struggling to find an espresso grinder



## binini (Jul 8, 2020)

Hello!

I have recently picked up a Sage Bambino Plus and looking to spend £250 (ish) on a espresso grinder that will hopefully last me as long as the machine.

I will only be using the grinder for espresso but my kitchen it pretty small so ideally I would like nothing larger than Sette 270.

I am more than happy to go for a used grinder but I have been struggling to find anything worthwhile. 
I have been eyeing up the Sage the Smart Grinder Pro which I have found for £200 but i know there are some concerns about ground consistency on the finer levels.
The prices for the Eureka Mignon and LIDO E seem to be significantly inflated at the moment as most sellers seem to be out of of stock.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks.


----------



## ChilledMatt (May 9, 2015)

binini said:


> Hello! I have recently picked up a Sage Bambino Plus and looking to spend £250 (ish) on a espresso grinder that will hopefully last me as long as the machine.
> 
> I will only be using the grinder for espresso but my kitchen it pretty small so ideally I would like nothing larger than Sette 270.
> 
> ...


Have you considered a hand grinder? I've recently replaced my Mignon with a 1zpresso JX pro and I love it.

Sent from my SM-A705FN using Tapatalk


----------



## binini (Jul 8, 2020)

Sounds good!

Is there a UK seller of the JX Pro? I am only seeing Ali Express as an option.


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

binini said:


> Sounds good!
> 
> Is there a UK seller of the JX Pro? I am only seeing Ali Express as an option.


 https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/1zpresso-jx-pro-hand-grinder.html


----------



## binini (Jul 8, 2020)

Seems to be out of stock! (as with most things at the moment).

Are there any other recommendations you could offer?


----------



## ChilledMatt (May 9, 2015)

binini said:


> Seems to be out of stock! (as with most things at the moment).
> Are there any other recommendations you could offer?


Try speaking to Bella Barista. They probably know what is coming in and when.

Sent from my SM-A705FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamie.oc (Jun 18, 2020)

I've got a mignon manuale and its great! I think it retails at £250? Great for single dosing if you don't mind the extra time involved. 😀


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

I have one Mignon Manuale left at £245 delivered if it is of interest.

David


----------



## RachelB (Jul 6, 2020)

binini said:


> Sounds good!
> 
> Is there a UK seller of the JX Pro? I am only seeing Ali Express as an option.


 I ordered a JX direct from 1Zepresso on Tuesday and FedEx say it'll be with me on Friday.


----------



## binini (Jul 8, 2020)

RachelB said:


> I ordered a JX direct from 1Zepresso on Tuesday and FedEx say it'll be with me on Friday.


 That sounds pretty reasonable, do you have any idea on how much the Shipping, import & VAT fee will come to?


----------



## RachelB (Jul 6, 2020)

Shipping was $10; I've no idea what the final total will be but will update here with a total once the grinder arrives.


----------



## adamk (Jan 8, 2020)

binini said:


> Are there any other recommendations you could offer?


 Would you be interested in a Lelit Fred for £120? I have one at home collecting dust since my last machine/ grinder upgrade.
https://espresso.lelit.com/product/21


----------



## Bob Geldof 85 (Sep 7, 2020)

RachelB said:


> Shipping was $10; I've no idea what the final total will be but will update here with a total once the grinder arrives.


 Hey! Did you find out if there was any other import tax or VAT applied? Did you end up getting it delivered ok? I'm looking to buy one soon!


----------



## HyperFail (Sep 2, 2020)

machina-coffee.com have all the mignon range in stock. I ordered a specialita from them over the weekend. Hopefully get it in a few days.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## RachelB (Jul 6, 2020)

Bob Geldof 85 said:


> Hey! Did you find out if there was any other import tax or VAT applied? Did you end up getting it delivered ok? I'm looking to buy one soon!


 Oops, sorry, I thought I had updated my post. I paid FedEx £19.24 and seem to remember this was VAT as the cost of the JX was below the import tax threshold..?

I'm very happy with my grinder; it arrived within a week which I thought was pretty good considering the state of the world.


----------



## Jasetaylor (Jul 31, 2020)

Bob Geldof 85 said:


> Hey! Did you find out if there was any other import tax or VAT applied? Did you end up getting it delivered ok? I'm looking to buy one soon!


 I have a JX Pro scheduled to arrive this Thursday, ordered direct and yet to establish any further costs although I am expecting it.

It will still represent a £30-40 saving from the only UK stockist.


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

Looks like it's back in stock at Bella Barista


----------



## Bob Geldof 85 (Sep 7, 2020)

RachelB said:


> Oops, sorry, I thought I had updated my post. I paid FedEx £19.24 and seem to remember this was VAT as the cost of the JX was below the import tax threshold..?
> 
> I'm very happy with my grinder; it arrived within a week which I thought was pretty good considering the state of the world.


 Thanks for the info! Just ordered mine for £126 after conversion from USD. Awaiting import tax/VAT costs.


----------

